# Work in hong kong



## jbanne_09 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, I am a registered pharmacist here in Philippines and I am currently looking for a job in HongKong. Anybody knows any firm I can apply to as an assistant or maybe any job vacancy but near to my profession? I know that I cannot work as a pharmacist at once because I need to take up the board exam given in hongkong, but before i do that I want to work first to have experience then I'll try to take the exam. Can anybody here help me


----------



## Luna. (Aug 28, 2010)

*possible solutions*

Maybe u can apply the vacancies of pharmacists in private hospital 
or the pharmacists in Hong Kong Island, where westerners inhabit 



jbanne_09 said:


> Hi, I am a registered pharmacist here in Philippines and I am currently looking for a job in HongKong. Anybody knows any firm I can apply to as an assistant or maybe any job vacancy but near to my profession? I know that I cannot work as a pharmacist at once because I need to take up the board exam given in hongkong, but before i do that I want to work first to have experience then I'll try to take the exam. Can anybody here help me


----------



## jbanne_09 (Nov 26, 2009)

Luna. said:


> Maybe u can apply the vacancies of pharmacists in private hospital
> or the pharmacists in Hong Kong Island, where westerners inhabit


okey thanks for that information..


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

*finding a job*

Finding a job in Hong Kong can be a challenge but its definitely possible. With so many expats living in HK, networking tends to be much more easier and accepted than in most western countries. I'd suggest you try to network and build contacts that might be a helpful in pointing the way towards a job opportunity. There are also many headhunting companies if you are looking for a higher level position. You'll need to find one that specializes in medical industry. Finally, if you are new to the work scene, you can start with an internship and try to work your way into a full time position.


----------

